# Paphiopedilum josianae (syn. concolor var longipetalum)



## KZPaph (Dec 4, 2022)

Only managed to take this photo Day 10 of blooming. Very easy to grow and suitable for warm growing areas.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 4, 2022)

KZPaph said:


> Only managed to take this photo Day 10 of blooming. Very easy to grow and suitable for warm growing areas.


Did u forget the photo? I don’t see a broken image or any indication there is one attached.


----------



## KZPaph (Dec 4, 2022)

KZPaph said:


> Only managed to take this photo Day 10 of blooming. Very easy to grow and suitable for warm growing areas.


----------



## KZPaph (Dec 4, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> Did u forget the photo? I don’t see a broken image or any indication there is one attached.


Didn't attach the photo. Apologies for that


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 6, 2022)

no worries at all just looking for another view of this species... i can see folks that want a complete collection of species desiring this, but personally i'd rather just have a nice blooming concolor striatum...

however, since that flower seems much larger than the typical concolor, maybe it adds an interesting dimension to breeding options..


----------

